# vpsBoard community gameserver...



## MannDude (Dec 5, 2013)

Before we start, I'm not much of a gamer. I play Minecraft and Open Arena from time to time, but I log probably less than 5 hours a month. Was wondering if there would be any interest in a vpsBoard community gameserver, so we can shoot each other or build stuff, or... whatever together. 

What games do you guys play and what sort of gameserver would you actually use? Since I'm not much of a gamer and not going to be very active on the server, I'll let a community member admin it who will be able to watch over things better than I will be able to, and I'll simply fund it, but I do want it to be a community thing.

Let me know what games y'all like, and I'll create a poll. I'm leaning towards Open Arena or MineCraft or something like that, but am open to suggestions.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 5, 2013)

Never heard of Open Arena, will have to give that a look - The bad thing about Minecraft is the usual trolls and such unfortunately, but its a game that's casual enough to hang out in as a community which is nice. I recall that Catalyst has a MC server that a few guys hung out on.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 5, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Never heard of Open Arena, will have to give that a look - The bad thing about Minecraft is the usual trolls and such unfortunately, but its a game that's casual enough to hang out in as a community which is nice. I recall that Catalyst has a MC server that a few guys hung out on.


The catalyst one is down, I've not seen it on in a while (I don't think). The trolls and common idiots is why I don't want to be the one admining the server, as I will rarely be on it.


----------



## mcmyhost (Dec 5, 2013)

If anyone wants it I can spin up a community MC server.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 5, 2013)

Day of Defeat is the only multiplayer game I really do often.. even SWTOR I just solo and treat like a KOTOR 3.

Minecraft could be a fun idea - and you could eliminate trolls fairly easily by simply having users PM (or post on a specific thread/forum) to get an account.  Otherwise.. aye, public-access would be a disaster.  I could easily see a particular kid spending more time trying to destructively grief on that than taking care of their clients.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 5, 2013)

Terraria is another option?

MC is likely more common but Terraria has a lot more going on (full RPG, etc)

Francisco


----------



## Novacha (Dec 5, 2013)

You would need to link accounts up the vpsBoard accounts (either database wise, or just knowing who is who). Perhaps here is some sort of IPBoard integration plugin around?

I'd probably go play some MC on a vpsBoard server from time to time, though I do not often play games these days


----------



## JackDoan (Dec 5, 2013)

A community Minecraft server would be really fun! As far as I know, an IPB auth plugin wouldn't be terribly challenging, but I don't know of one that exists.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 5, 2013)

Wouldn't it just be easier to have a whitelist and manage it manually?


----------



## wdq (Dec 5, 2013)

In the past I used a whitelist on my Minecraft server, but now I use a greylist. Essentially anyone can connect to the server, chat, and explore. In order to build things or interact with the world you need to fill out a whitelist form. That form sends an email out to all of the staff, and then a staff member can get on the server and run /greylist username which adds them to the new group.

I've actually been planning to make a web app so that staff can greylist users and handle donations from a web browser.

I also found this plugin that could be useful: http://dev.bukkit.org/bukkit-plugins/communitybridge-fm/

Let me know if you need any help with setting up and maintaining the server.


----------



## JackDoan (Dec 5, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to have a whitelist and manage it manually?


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## blergh (Dec 5, 2013)

We need quake.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 5, 2013)

blergh said:


> We need quake.


Quake 1?

I'd be down, I grew up on Quake. My father used to kick my ass as a kid in Quake 1. Over the summer I installed it on Dos Box and played through all the worlds again, was so fun and nostalgic.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Dec 5, 2013)

What about the new Starbound game? Similar to Terraria but I personally find it a lot more fun than Terraria.

I'm not sure on what OSs the server software runs on though or the player limit.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 5, 2013)

I think we got rid of it a bit back.  Don't recall exactly why though.  I kinda moved to the other side of the world and network wasn't really the best for me.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 5, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I think we got rid of it a bit back.  Don't recall exactly why though.  I kinda moved to the other side of the world and network wasn't really the best for me.


I remember we played Minecraft together once... But that was when you were on the US east coast. I think we just jumped up and down at each other as if to say, "I see you!" and, "I see you too!"


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 5, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I remember we played Minecraft together once... But that was when you were on the US east coast. I think we just jumped up and down at each other as if to say, "I see you!" and, "I see you too!"


Haha quite possible.

If I recall correctly I was slightly buzzed and went off instead to build a giant castle and connect all the other "homes" we had on the server.

Then I built a glass cage of emotions with a secret lever that removed the floors and you'd fall into a giant pit of lava near bedrock.


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 6, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> What about the new Starbound game? Similar to Terraria but I personally find it a lot more fun than Terraria.
> 
> I'm not sure on what OSs the server software runs on though or the player limit.


Wouldn't mind Terraria or Starbound myself.


----------



## Shados (Dec 6, 2013)

Can confirm Starbound client runs on Linux (started it downloading on Steam before leaving for work this morning), not sure about the server.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 6, 2013)

Tea Four Dress 2


----------



## MartinD (Dec 6, 2013)

Unreal Tournament. There is no other MPG.


----------



## atho (Dec 6, 2013)

Starbound has a linux server (32 and 64) built right in. So far mine seems to be running smooth, no crashes or no explosions, however there has not been a lot of people playing it yet.

if you know how to setup a source server, do the same but use app_update  211820

Found a couple of tutorials here:

http://community.playstarbound.com/index.php?threads/setting-up-an-ubuntu-12-04-server.36249/

http://community.playstarbound.com/index.php?threads/how-to-set-up-a-linux-server-on-ubuntu.34623/


----------



## blergh (Dec 6, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Quake 1?
> 
> I'd be down, I grew up on Quake. My father used to kick my ass as a kid in Quake 1. Over the summer I installed it on Dos Box and played through all the worlds again, was so fun and nostalgic.


Sure, get any modern qw-client like ezquake and frag away, i think i still have my config (12y+!) around here somewhere.



MartinD said:


> Unreal Tournament. There is no other MPG.


I used to love UG, maybe you should look at nexuiz classic, it's awesome!


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 6, 2013)

blergh said:


> We need quake.


Yup Quake 2 was quite a fun.



MartinD said:


> Unreal Tournament. There is no other MPG.


But UT was just better than Quake 2 ever was.

I have to search for the disc...


----------



## Tux (Dec 7, 2013)

I just happen to know quite a bit about administering Minecraft servers. I'll be up for setting it up. As for administration, I leave that for other people as I have a little bit too much already on my plate.

If we're going to do game servers, looks like we're going to run into DediBoard soon


----------



## Kadar (Dec 7, 2013)

I would be willing to buy star bound to play with you guys it looks pretty good but I don't like playing games with random strangers normally


----------



## jarland (Dec 7, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I think we got rid of it a bit back.  Don't recall exactly why though.  I kinda moved to the other side of the world and network wasn't really the best for me.


I think it got forgotten, and the MC server stopped listening at some point. I still have this 8GB RAM KVM in my Catalyst SolusVM.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 7, 2013)

Kadar said:


> I would be willing to buy star bound to play with you guys it looks pretty good but I don't like playing games with random strangers normally


Me too.


----------



## 5n1p (Dec 7, 2013)

I only liked Enemy Territory but haven't played in a year or so, now I see Day of Defeat it looks nice, when I get time will try it out. 

Newer multiplayer games I never liked.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 8, 2013)

I think a community TF2 server would be good. Minecraft too.


----------



## willie (Dec 9, 2013)

Watch out for NSA spies, lol:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/dec/09/nsa-spies-online-games-world-warcraft-second-life


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


>


You should add a vote to this thread and add all mentioned games.

Would like to see that we get this running.


----------

